# Should I get a new Antenna



## bobkeenan (Nov 9, 2005)

I just got a plasma tv and the 942. I hooked up my 20 + year old tv antenna (unknown model 0n 20' mast on 2nd story of house). Most of my stations are within 30 miles. I am getting a range of signal strengths (as shown on the 942) from a low of 76 to a high of 100 and several inbetween.

Here is the question.... will getting a new antenna really impove these numbers?

Then if they are improved will I see any difference in the quality of the HD. Right now the HD that I get is anywhere between good and WOW!. But I am not sure if the differing quality is due more to the compression and type of broadcast or if its my antenna?

Oh... and if I get a new antenna I would rather mount it myself at about the 6' level on the mast (again on the second story). Lowering the mast would be too difficult for me.... or I could hire an antenna professional?

Any comments?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Quality won't improve at all unless you have stations that are breaking up. HD is digital - unless you're right on the edge of signal strength, you either get the picture or you don't.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know about your particular location, but if the stations are within 60-90 degrees of each other, I's consider the following;

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=&PROD=AD-V15

I'd use this one, if you need vhf and UHF. I'd bet you that the mast is completely rusted after 20 years up on the roof.

Granted, the current antenna will work, but it may be subject to multipaths, which result in signal drop offs in inclemeny atmospheric conditions.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=&PROD=AD-DB4

I'd use this one, if you need UHF only.

These are highly rated, and are a fantastic deal with free shipping.

Removing a 20 ft mast is not that difficult, if you do it right. Depending on how it is mounted, and if there are guy wires, you have to plan on pivoting it on the lower end. Do not try to catch it as it is coming down. Cut one of the guy wires in the direction opposite the direction of fall. Release the base and slowly pivot it in the direction of fall. Make sure that you grab on to the mount with a rope for a secure hold.

I'd go with a 5-7 foot mast. My long term preference is 1 inch schedule 40 aluminum pipe. It has a 1.31 inch actual diameter with a wall over an eighth inch thick. Unlike the mast you currently have, it will NEVER rust.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

If your signal strength is 76+ then you shouldn't have any problems. By lowering the antenna you may negate any improvements that a new antenna may bring.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Height is needed for VHF. There are a great number of us that found by actually going lower, we had a better signal for UHF. It is trail and error though.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

dturturro said:


> By lowering the antenna you may negate any improvements that a new antenna may bring.


It really depends on your particular stuation. Unless you live in a topographic hole, lowering it might improve the signal.

I've removed so many OLD antennas over the years, some collapsed. The weakest and most vulnerable point in the structure is the lower mount. The mast at the mount is always the first place that rusts out. Then, at 20 feet above the roof, the guy wires are almost always stretched and loose over age.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are getting between 76-100 consistantly and not seeing picture breakups there really is no need for a new antenna at this point. If the signal degrades with time you can think about it then. I happen to be in a location where I have a very hard time getting all stations consistently. Personnally, I wouldn't mess with a good thing. Because it's digital you either "get it" or you don't. The picture will look just as good at 76 as it does at 100.


----------



## bobkeenan (Nov 9, 2005)

I decided to get a radioshack inline antenna amplifier. After several death defying trips to the second story of my house I found that the signal quality actually decreased !!!

Lots of experimenting followed. Then I found that one of the coax cable connections was loose at the clamping section of the male connector. I went out and bought some gold plated screw on connectors and replaced the connectors.

Wa... LA!!!

I now get 99-100 on all of my OFA channels !!


----------

